# They tried to rob a cop



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Dunno if this guy was off duty CC'ing OR if he was on duty plain clothes. 
Wish I had a link to the story but only have pics a friend sent. 
If anyone can find link to the actual news story please feel free to post.

Warning; Kinda Graphic

http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=918357113309:1918362031


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

ArmyCop said:


> http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery....jsp?albumId=373996113309&ownerId=10853361409


brokenimage

Linky no work!


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Try again, let me know if works or still a problem.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Still brokey.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Still nothing......:watching:


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

Ok, finally got it working now. Had to do some special stuff to enable "share" for the link.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn, three on one and he came out unscathed!

And yes, it is a bit graphic for the squimish.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

That is a little nasty.

Is that in Brazil? It would fit.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's something those bloody guys should have been taught by their daddy; you don't try to take shit that's not yours, you don't get shot.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

dosborn said:


> That is a little nasty.
> 
> Is that in Brazil? It would fit.


Check last photo - It's Texas.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

This wasn't in El Paso......It was in South America.

The Gravia Company in the Photo is in South America and does its business in South America......
http://galvanizado.com.br/web/index.php?idi=en&emp=grupo

Also in this link there are more Pictures http://www.masscops.com/forums/national/64910-police-shooting-el-paso-texas-bloody-pics.html

Notice in the 2nd picture there is another guy in basketball shorts and a short sleeve shirt with handcuffs? Clearly a sting or Drug bust......also in the US there's NO WAY LEO's would allow pedestrians to get this close to the incident....

Other's in blogs have pointed this out as well....

The Moto/Cop on the right is a PM-DF. I think that might be the uniformed officer's bike, possible the Federal District Military Police of Brazil. Or Polícia Militar- Distrito Federale?

Definitely NOT El Paso, but still a badass take down and royal flushing of 3 turds....


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Reaper said:


> This wasn't in El Paso......It was in South America.
> 
> The Gravia Company in the Photo is in South America and does its business in South America......
> http://galvanizado.com.br/web/index.php?idi=en&emp=grupo
> ...


That's what I'm thinking.

By the looks of the bike cop in picture #3 (far left wearing the helmet) and the pedestrians I was thinking Brazil or maaaybe Mexico.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

yea Its DEFINITELY not El Paso........

and just cause they put a picture of the El Paso Badge doesn't make it legit......I could post a chicken and say he's the culprit....we all know that can't happen......or can it????


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

The Reaper said:


> yea Its DEFINITELY not El Paso........
> 
> and just cause they put a picture of the El Paso Badge doesn't make it legit......I could post a chicken and say he's the culprit....we all know that can't happen......or can it????


Well, that chicken on Family Guy is pretty badass.:anim_lol:


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Well, that chicken on Family Guy is pretty badass.:anim_lol:


OH SNAP


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

dosborn said:


> Well, that chicken on Family Guy is pretty badass.:anim_lol:


That chicken ain't so tough. It's the Evil Monkey you gotta be worried about hahaha


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

What about the evil monkey?:smt033

If my memory serves me right - at my age it comes and goes - I think this has already been discussed in another thread and was found to be bogus.

Bogus in the sense that it happened in Texas and that it is a Texas Peace Officer.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

No matter where it happened, some gory stuff going on there.

I agree - I do not believe it happened in USA - I agree with The Reeper "there's NO WAY LEO's would allow pedestrians to get this close to the incident...."


:smt1099


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Busted, it's in Brazil. The store sign visible in the fourth picture, "Gravia", is a Brazilian chain.

http://www.gravia.ind.br/web/index.php?idi=en&emp=dist&arquivo=lojas.php

Considering the now dubious reliability of the source, I'm doubting whether it's an off duty cop either. :watching:

KG


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

A co-worker sent me the full set of pictures of this incident plus a little text. Here is the text. As for the pictures being nasty? Not a bit. This is what happens and in the case of an attempted robbery, I seen nothing wrong or nasty at all. It's life. These BG's shouldn't have attacked the victim. Their mistake cost two of them their lives.



Three armed felons tried to rob an El Paso, Texas Police Officer (he's in civilian clothes) in front of a bank. 

The plan was to grasp his back pack and get away on a stolen motorcycle.

The well prepared Police Officer shot all of them, managing to kill 2 at the scene. The 3rd one was shot in both arms. Gun used: a 40 cal semi-automatic pistol. Nice grouping.

One of the people that forwarded this wrote:

´Here's a good reason to carry off-duty.¡ I agree.. Be safe!


----------

